# Outdoor Ferret Homes



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Long story short.... Looks like I might be moving house again. I'm just not happy living in a flat and I miss my animals etc... Fingers crossed I've found an awesome place that's pet friendly and within my price range. Anyway.....

Frankie will no longer be able to live inside and will have to move back outside again. There isn't any room to bring her old shed along so I will have to purchase a hutch or something for her. Its not a massive garden but its a fairly decent size.

Any ideas on what hutches and outdoor houses I can look at? What do your hutches and outdoor housing look like? I'm worried about potential escapes and making sure the dog can't break in etc... Do I look for something second hand or something new? Obviously limited on budget as with the break up and the house moves etc... I have spent all my savings, maxed out most of my cards and we're still in the process of re-mortgaging our old house.

Aaargh isn't life fun eh?


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the stress, a double hutch like this is what I use and what most outdoor ferrets are housed it when they're owners are not interacting with them.


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Brill! Thanks!

What do you put where etc...? Would you still use all the hammocks and fleecy blankets and litter trays etc...? Sorry I know these are all really Dumb questions. Need some hutch inspiration.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Any bedding in the door without bars/mesh on and a litter box on the bottom level on the opposite side to where the ramp ends so that the litter box is under it. Hammocks cannot be hung in these hutches so I reccomend making a run for enrichment and hammocks. Use lock on bowls for food and water as they can attach to the bars of the hutch, or you can use a water bottle for the water but lock on bowls are just wonderful inventions for hutches lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Good luck with everything Sarah x


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

House move is official!! The walk with the dogs went really well!

I move on the 1st August. I guess plenty of time to source a suitable hutch etc.... Hopefully we can settle more in the new place. I'm dreading telling my current flatmate though. She doesn't want me to move because of the hassle of finding a new housemate but I'm just not happy there.

Would you recommend getting a Hutch that comes with a winter cover? There is so much choice!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great news. I'm so pleased for you If you're not happy you have to do whats best for you. Hopefully your flat mate will understand that. x


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Could something like this work?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bespoke-rabbit-hutch-/322159051649?hash=item4b022d0381:g:PTwAAOSwjXRXZst~


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Have you tried asking on Freecycle/Freegle for a rabbit hutch or similar? Might not be ideal (though you could get lucky and be offered a decent sized one one like one of the photos above), but should be sufficient while you save up for a super-duper one. Also, do you have a local ferret / small animal rescue? I know the one I go to sometimes has hutches donated to them, which if not needed can be sold to raise funds - and in fact I suspect that if it's needed for the welfare of animals which would otherwise end up at the rescue, might even be given away...

On a less pleasant note, you may want to consider fitting a hasp and staple if the hutch you get doesn't come with one, so you can padlock the hutch at night. I know someone who had her outdoor ferrets stolen - it was heartbreaking, to say the least! Of course, if you're in a safe area with a secure garden you might not need to, but it's also another way to ensure you HAVE closed all the doors properly at the end of the day - because who hasn't accidentally left a cage door closed but not latched? It's not so bad if you have inside fuzzies as they can't go *that* far, but gardens are seldom ferret-proof, despite being fenced or walled...


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Babyshoes!

I managed to source and amazing hutch that I went and collected last week... complete with about 8 hefty padlocks for every opening! The lady I got it from is moving her Ferrets to her mums house in Leeds while she goes to work abroad for a year. They didn't want the hassle of transporting the Hutch so were happy for me to come and take it away for them. I'd message the rescue centre where I volunteer at occasionally and it was the amazing lady there that put me in touch with them. It was only round the corner from where I'm moving too so it was ideal. It really is an awesome hutch. Similar to the one above but with the sides not exposed. Its tongue and grove and fully treated etc... Hoping it will last a very long time. I feel very lucky to be just given it. I'm going to leave a donation at the rescue centre when I go next and send the lady who gave me the hutch some flowers to say thank you.

I'll post pics when I get all moved in a settled


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Fantastic that you found one, be good to see pics when you've got some.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Gosh that is brilliant news, I'm so pleased you have dropped on such a great hutch for Frankie. Hope you'll both be settled in to your new homes soon


----------

